# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Danas smo na Cvjetnom trgu, pridruzite nam se

## ivarica

usprkos pogledu kroz prozor   :Sad:  mimohod ce ici.

ne odustajte ni vi.  :Smile:   Zli bubnjari dolaze, mi smo tamo, ako bude kisica, mozemo pretrcati rutu, ako bude pljusak, mozemo odbubnjati na pozornici.

Vidimo se.
mozete nas nazvati na *091 5863717*.

----------


## mara

A ja baš idem raditi. 
Pozdrav i odbubnjajte i za Irmu i mene.....   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivarica

evo i prvih fotki, dobili smo ih od doktora Jovancevica koji nas je dosao podrzati danas   :Smile:

----------


## Lilly

:Smile:  

Jedva cekam jos info + slike.

----------

:D Bravo za vas, a i za doka! Zeljno iscekujemo nove slikice!

----------


## ivarica



----------

Koliko ja vidim ovo je Trg, a ne Cvjetni?!

----------


## ivarica

bit ce i slika s cvjetnog, ali ja ih nemam.

krenuli smo s cvjetnog, isli preradovicevom, teslinom, gajevom, trg, ilica, margaretska pa povratak na cvjetni.

----------


## flower

:D bravo za sve, posebno za ove malene rode  :D

----------


## ms. ivy

kopiram sa zpb našu nevjerojatnu priču o mimohodu...   :Rolling Eyes:  

ljubek je zaspao u 10 i 15, ja si mislim super, probuditi će se oko 11 i 15 i taman fino stignemo. u 11 se mm i ja obučemo, svežem maramu jer pada kiša... kad ono, ljubi se ne budi... 11:30, ništa... povirimo, spava ko beba. stojimo u hodniku ko krelci, odemo u sobu, sjedimo i gledamo na sat... 11:45... provjerimo je l' živ... je, spava ko anđelek... skužimo da od mimohoda nema niš i da smo za to vrijeme mogli spavati, gledati film, upražnjavati bračne dužnosti... u 12:15 ljubek otvori oči, sretan i presretan! dakle, još NIKAD nije spavao dulje od sat i pol!!

i najluđe od svega, pošaljem poruku tweety da pitam kak je na cvjetnom, a ona doma, bubamarac spava...

dakle, dobile smo lekciju iz planiranja i organizacije za roditelje!!  :D

tako mi je žao da nismo došli! dajte recite kako je bilo, koliko ljudi...

----------


## Morwen

Moja je cura danas zaspala oko 10 i isto smo je čekali da se probudi da krenemo za Zagreb. Inače spava po pola sata maksimalno   :Rolling Eyes:  , a ovaj put sam je morala buditi oko pol 12 da ipak stignemo na mimohod. Dakle, odspavala je sat i pol u komadu, a vjerojatno bi i duže da je nisam probudila  :shock: .
Sva sreća da nedjeljom nema prometa, pa smo stigli na vrijeme.

----------


## Lutonjica

a moja mala nije zaspala doma, ali je zato zahrkala i pala u duboki trans na pola mimohoda, dok smo hodale neposredno iza bubnjara   :Laughing:

----------

A moj sin je, nakon što sam se dogovorila da definitivno idemo, obukla, skockala i našminkala prvi put u ne znam koliko tjedana, zakurio 39,4...TAKO mi je žao da nismo došli...  :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

ma bravo cure!
jako mi je zao sto sam bila daleko od vas, ali sam jako sretna sto je mimohod usprkos kisi isao  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

kad su zli bubnjari zabubnjali, bilo je za najezit se!
mala ali mocna gomilica, a uz bubnjare i glasna! 
a prednost ovog oblacnog dana je bila ta sto smo definitivno bili jedina danasnja atrakcija u centru grada  :Wink:  .

ja bih odmah sve ponovo  :Smile:  .

curke, drugi put male spavalice u kolica ili marame, pa nek u njima kunjaju  :Wink:  .
a svim malim bolesnicima puse zdravilice  :Kiss:  .

----------


## apricot

Uvjerljivo najljepša i najdirljivija akcija u kojoj sam sudjelovala. Došli bismo i da su sjekire padale!

----------


## Lutonjica

stvarno, i ja sam bila najezena cijelo vrijeme, a kad smo krenuli skoro su mi suze dosle   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Bilo je suuuuper!  :D

----------


## kloklo

Bilo je supeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer, zli bubnjari su bili mrak dobri, a 
cini mi se i da su se djecici jako svidli, barem je moja Leona stalno cupkala  :D 

Nije nas bilo bilo  jako puno, al smo bili glasni i definitivno smo privukli paznju, pa barem penzica koji su nas u cudu gledali   :Laughing:  

I, da, konacno sam nakon dvije godine tipkanja upoznala Lutonjicu uzivo   :Laughing:   ako tim tempom vidjanja  nastavimo, za zivota cemo se valjda vidjeti jos 20-30 puta   :Laughing:

----------


## Matilda

Meni je tako žao što nismo mogle doći, M je iskrenula nogu i još je dobila hunjavicu, iako mi je malo falilo oko pol 11 da zapalim za Zg. Tako ionako sam mislila M nositi u marami pa ne bi ni hodala.

No, svaka čast svima koji su bili!!! :D

----------


## tinars

Bilo je stvarno fenomenalno! 8) 

Svima koji su se prepali kiše treba biti jako žao!

----------


## mamma Juanita

gledajte veceras vijesti RTLa, Z1 i NoveTV  8)

----------


## mamma Juanita

kloklo, kako te nisam skuzila :? ??
a jos imam spremljenu onu knjigu za tebe  :Embarassed:  ...

----------


## lidac2004

i nasa malena je zaspala i probudila se u 5 do 12....nije bilo sanse da stignemo   :Sad:  
da sam ju  isla oblaciti i stavljati u maramu,probudila bi ju i onda bi bio urnebes...  :Sad:  
na zalost,mi smo vec prije skuzili da nije dobro nesto planirati sa malim djetetom ali uvijek se iznova nadamo... :/ 

neopisivo mi je zao sto nismo bili,ovome sam stvarno htjela prisustvovati...  :Sad:

----------


## ms. ivy

krasno, sad mi je još više žao da nisam bila.   :Crying or Very sad:  

a fulala sam i sve vijesti!!!

ima još slika?

----------


## TIGY

Super cure, svaka čast !!!  :D 
Već je bilo i na telki i na vijestima i stvarno ste fantastične !!!  :D

P.S. došla bih i ja, ali MM je friško operiran pa nisam mogla ...  8)  ... bude drugi put ...   :Wink:

----------


## mamma san

Moja priča ko priča Ms.Ivy....  :Crying or Very sad:  

Ali sam vas zato gledala na RTL vijesti...dobar prilog!!!

A i fotkice su supeeer!!!! 

(nadala sam se da će i kasnije biti štand, ali kad smo mi izašli ničeg nije bilo....  :Sad:  )

----------


## ivarica

Gradski ured je svoju manifestaciju odgodio za vjerojatno sljedeci petak, javit cemo vam kad i gdje. zato nije bilo standova uopce, samo nas mimohod, mi se nismo dale   :Smile:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Mislila sam da mi nećemo doći jer je malac cvilio cijelo jutro pa me bilo strah da mi se ne rastuli čim izađemo van. A onda sam u pol 12 odlučila da idemo kud puklo da puklo pa sam ga nabrzaka podojila, utrpala u maramu i dojurila. Naravno da je miš spavao dok su bubnjari bubnjali - naslušao se toga u maternici   :Smile:  
Bilo je prekrasno i drago da smo bili tamo, da je bio i dr. Jovančević koji je naš pedijatar   :Saint:   i da smo, po staroj gandijevskoj, bili promjena koju želimo vidjeti u svijetu...   :Love:   svim sudionicama i sudionicima i onima koji su zapeli putem   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

MP, ti si ona lijepa mlada mama sa jako malim bebacem u marami, to tek sad znam   :Smile:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Ajme, Ivarice, uljepšala si mi dan! Jučer se zbog burnog jutra nisam stigla ni počešljati prije odlaska na mimohod, a što se tiče mladosti... 29 nije baš neka piletina   :Grin:   Ali sad mi je smiješak na licu!  :Kiss:

----------


## MajaMajica

svaka čast cure, potpisujem zrinku! MM i ja smo gledali sve na vijestima, a ja sam mu pokušala reći tko je tko,  iako ni sama ne znam  :Embarassed:  
Apricot jel moja ljubimica Orka bila u bubamara kabanici ili nešto slično? :D  I koja je ona otkačena mama koja je s bebačem u marami otplesala "trbušni" ples na bubnjanje? 
Sve vas   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## MajaMajica

svaka čast cure, potpisujem zrinku! MM i ja smo gledali sve na vijestima, a ja sam mu pokušala reći tko je tko,  iako ni sama ne znam  :Embarassed:  
Apricot jel moja ljubimica Orka bila u bubamara kabanici ili nešto slično? :D  I koja je ona otkačena mama koja je s bebačem u marami otplesala "trbušni" ples na bubnjanje? 
Sve vas   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## MajaMajica

znate što mi je super..kako su MM zasjale okice dok je gledao, kao da je zadivljen! On će biti uskoro najjača Roda!  :Love:

----------


## apricot

Majo, ljepotica-bubamara je Klara MammeJu. Ali, i ja sam se sinoc pred TV-om zblendala - vidim Orku na necijim ramenima! A ono Klara. Curke su jako slicne - iste frizure i sitna lica.
Pozdrav Splitu i muzevima!

----------


## pcelica

Cure svaka čast!
Meni je žao što jučer nismo došli! 
Cijeli dan sam hvatala vijesti i¨uhvatila¨ Lutonjicu kako nešto priča, ali to je već bio kraj priloga!

----------


## Lutonjica

ja ti nisam pričala ništa o akciji - mene su usput uhvatili da im kažem nešto za majčin dan   :Wink:  
fala bogu pustili su samo zadnju rečenicu, jer ovo što sam prije baljezgala je bilo za posramit se  :/

----------


## kloklo

Joj, Lutonjica je bila taaaaaaak slaaatka   :Saint:

----------


## brane

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pcelica

Da Lutonjice, baš si bila slatka! Ja sam imala goste i kad sam tebe vidjela zagalamila sam ¨eno Lutonjica¨,  svi me blijedo gledali, nisam uspjela čuti što si rekla, ali eto, ti si jedina koju sam uspjela vidjeti! 
I daj mi molim te reci kako uspiješ smiriti Zaru u marami? 
Nika bi ti se na glavu popela!

----------


## Lutonjica

a jesi je probala vezati na leđa?? meni je samo u tom položaju mirna, jednostavno ga obožava, može si čak i neku igračku uzeti i igrati se "unutra", može si držati sok i piti ga, može mene škakljati .... ma svašta može, a može i zaspati usred mimohoda 5 metara iza bubnjara, kao što je jučer napravila   :Laughing:

----------


## pcelica

Nika je sad u fazi kad ne da ni da je uzmem u naručje duže od 1 min! Samo bi trčkarala okolo i gurala prstiće svuda! Uvijek se zadivim kad vidim djecu ovako blažene u mrarami.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Majo, ljepotica-bubamara je Klara MammeJu. Ali, i ja sam se sinoc pred TV-om zblendala - vidim Orku na necijim ramenima! A ono Klara. Curke su jako slicne - iste frizure i sitna lica.


stvarno su slicne i jos kad im se pridruzi Renatina Lara, ko seke su   :Smile:  .



> može i zaspati usred mimohoda 5 metara iza bubnjara, kao što je jučer napravila


jedan moj frend je znao zaspat u discu naslonjen na zvucnik  :Laughing:  .

Lutonjice, ima negdje kakva slika kak se veze marama na ledja?
Maji isto pitanje  :Smile:  ?

----------


## Lutonjica

joj, meni je svjetlana to "uživo" pokazala, ak dođeš na štand u petak, naučim te!   :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

e, super, probat cu doc i to sa svojom maramom.
moja je hug-a-bub, pa mislim da je nesto uza, ali mozemo probat  :Wink:  .

----------


## Sanja

Joj, super su vam slike!   :Smile:  Baš mi je žao što mi nismo mogli doći - da smo bili u Zagrebu, sigurno bi došli.

----------


## ms. ivy

ako ne bi zaspali.   :Wink:  
ona kišurina nam je anestezirala pola foruma.   :Razz:

----------


## Sanja

> ako ne bi zaspali.   
> ona kišurina nam je anestezirala pola foruma.


Imaš pravo, nikad se ne zna. :? 

Iako, kod nas je isto užasno vrijeme, a Fiona je pomakla buđenje s pola osam, osam na šest, pola sedam.  :shock: 

Ja sam zombi.

----------

